# ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271)



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

Hoping someone might be able to shed some light on things to check. About a week ago I got in my car and when I started it, I got TPSM and ESP lights going off. The auto up/down on the windows stopped, clock reset, and gas mileage reset. I didn't think anything of it until it happened again the next day.

Over the last week it has happened intermittently. Sometimes I won't experience any issues all day then take a short trip, come outside and same problem.

This weekend I drove the car a few times Friday had no problems. Took a long trip, let the car sit overnight, and had no issues in the morning. In the afternoon I went 5 minutes down the road to the store and when I came outside same thing. I started to notice my key fob wasn't unlocking/locking the doors when it would happen. Had no more problems Saturday until Sunday AM.

I went outside and my key fob wouldn't work. I got in and tried to start the car - nothing. No power or anything. I thought the battery died. Didn't even attempt to turn over. So I go to pop the hood and the alarm goes off. All of a sudden the key fob works again, car starts right up, and all the normal errors/issues pop up. I reset the windows, drive off which resets the ESP warning, and didn't have any other problems all day. The car not starting at all really had me nervous.

The only mods to the car are APR Stage 1, APR boost tap, and boost gauge wired into the highlights switch. All work was done at RS WORX so professionally installed. Had the flash since March and this issue is new in May. I noticed that ever since Sunday the car is only makes about 12-14lbs of boost which is way low. I don't know if the two are related, if one caused the other, or if it's just bad luck.

I also don't want to take the car in for warranty work if this is something I can check over myself due to the TD1 campaign. I checked the battery connections and eye balled/reseated all the fuses under the hood. Everything I googled had something to do with the relay, the fuses, or the battery but the errors or other malfunctions were not the same as mine. 

Here's my vag-com log for reference:

Sunday,20,May,2012,05:52:28:58811
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8P0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 4C 52 56 62 72 77


VIN: XXXXXXX Mileage: 12780km/7941miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 AT HW: 8P0 907 115 AL
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H25--- Serial number: AUX7Z0K0FNA03R
Coding: 0103010818070160
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 8407B91FC700BE9

1 Fault Found:
001674 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271) 
P068A - 000 - De-Energized Performance Too Early
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2111.15.31
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 76.0°C
Temperature: 31.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.065 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BG HW: 1K0 907 379 BG
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0106 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 1150600F492300FC881206E7921E0041BF0C00
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 78FF5DEFCBC86A9

1 Fault Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 195
Mileage: 12120 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.05.12
Time: 00:12:07

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 2
Count: 28672
Count: 16390
Count: 44032
Count: 0
Count: 259
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 BN HW: 8P0 820 043 BN
Component: KlimavollautomatH09 0170 
Revision: 000092 Serial number: 8P0820043BN 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 79F958EB30C2731

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 K HW: 8P0 907 063 K
Component: BCM PQ35 M 107 0615 
Revision: 00107 AF 
Coding: 66000A3FA01336E4287041E00000054D401A60AA104DC92AE4 0008800040
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3C7781FFBF70869

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8P1 955 119 F HW: 8P1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU350 H11 0050 
Coding: 00DD13

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 

1 Fault Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 235
Mileage: 12784 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.35 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 P HW: 8E0 035 593 P
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0160 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7K0593602
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 366393D7415C5C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8P0-959-655-10.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 Q HW: 8P0 959 655 Q
Component: Airbag AU1042 H07 0200 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003FC001CR2T
Coding: 303142393041303030374A55304C38503053
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Airba10AURB4 001001
ROD: EV_Airba10AURB4.rod
VCID: 50AFC54F0BF8129

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8P0 910 339 C HW: 8P0 959 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H02 0030 
Serial number: 5810000R0000005C4N
Coding: 000000

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 3572DRB40000D528DB61

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 3582DRB40000D528B9C4

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Serial number: 35128RB400005FFA189 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Serial number: 35228RB400005F96162K

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 35547RB400005FC850B-

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 35647RB400005FC8562Y

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K HW: 8P0 953 549 K
Component: J0527 H37 0070 
Coding: 0004042
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4683E31731BCCC9

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H02 0100

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 R HW: 8P0 920 982 R
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0091 
Revision: D0H01004 Serial number: 2240K004002491
Coding: 0276288
Shop #: WSC 03323 444 11564
VCID: 489FED2F3BA8DA9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 530 B HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 0311 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 170111F1000006
Coding: 352102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 326BAFC76D34409

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 R HW: 8P0 920 982 R
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0091 
Revision: D0H01004 Serial number: AUX7Z0K0FNA03R
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 489FED2F3BA8DA9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 801 Q HW: 8P0 959 801 Q
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0101 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4999E82B20A2231

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 232 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3467A9DF57204E9

1 Fault Found:
03803 - Steering Angle Sensor for Steering Aid 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Battery Volts: 12.3 V
PD
Temperature: 13.0°C
Count: 2
Steering Angle: 0.00°
Count: 0
SteerAng n.Init


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 E HW: 8P4 035 382 E
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH07 0180 
Revision: 00006 Serial number: 92158086771107
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 366393D7415C5C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 802 Q HW: 8P0 959 802 Q
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0101 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4A9BD72725A4289

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: None
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 AC HW: 8P0 035 186 AC
Component: R Concert2+ H02 0293 
Revision: 00H02000 Serial number: AUZ1Z3L2594133
Coding: 0750112
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 73E56AC312AE091

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 959 801 F HW: 8P4 959 801 F
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544
VCID: 428BFF071D94F09

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 959 802 F HW: 8P4 959 802 F
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544
VCID: 4385FA03028EF91

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P1 862 336 HW: 8P1 862 336 
Component: FSE_256x BT H41 0650 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005044908
Coding: 0001277
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: F5E1D4DB9CDA971

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

Had it happen yesterday after I let the car sit for about an hour after 2 long drives through work. Seems that the only commonality is heat (it got warm outside and the car sat after being hot). I've read heat sometimes messes with this relay.

I'm wondering if I need to replace the relay/fuse or take it back to the shop that did the ECU flash if it's something they could have caused (been 2 months since install so that would be odd).

BTW anyone know the part number for newer A3s for this specific relay fuse?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

Updating my thread in case it pops up in anyone's searches. After weeks of the car taking a few tries to start (would act like it was completely dead then randomly the car's alarm would either trigger or the car's dash would light up) and other issues, I took the car into Audi. VCDS scans showed the ECU Relay shot. 

I had two days where the car wouldn't start and got lucky one morning when it started so I took it right to Audi.

Audi confirmed and replaced. Did not get TD1 flagged. Either shop helped me out or it just was not detected this go around.

I found in another thread someone mentioned they see this error a lot with benched flashed ECUs on the newer models. Just so happens it's only a few months after my flash the problems popped up.

Part # 4H0-951-253 if anyone needs it. Seems that ESC calls it Load Reduction Relay. A little strange. It's been called a few things. Audi calls it Voltage Supply Relay and scan in VCDS calls it ECU Power Relay.


----------

